# -



## jw (Aug 25, 2005)

-


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah. I have to run out, but if you want, I'll call you on your cell later tonight and walk you through it.

You need WinXP on both computers, and both need to be able to access the router (wireless or wired).


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Ok, Fred. I'll have to go by another ethernet cord first. I think I know what you're getting at. Is there a better time for me to call later this week, after I purchase another ethernet connection?



Yeah. I am around periodically. You can try me also.

Is your router onlyt wired? Or does it have wireless? You do know that you can combine the two in a network (i.e. desktop with ethernet, laptop with wireless) ?


----------

